# PREPT vs PLAYERS @ Brands Hatch Wed 28th July



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Prept is on again next week but this time its a double wammy with Players 8)

This event had a massive attendance last year with the top car park rammed and lots more in the paddock. For anyone unfamilier with it it is a VAG car meet with only other German marques allowed.

Have a look at some of the cars at last years meet here http://prept.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=38

A few other photos my son took at last months Prept in this link viewtopic.php?f=3&t=173551&start=30

Starts at 7pm til late with food and drink available in the Kentagon Bar. Entrance is by the main gate on the A20 and costs £2


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

I will now 100% be coming  I'm gona tag along with you on the other half of my journey up there


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one will see how many others are going then maybe arrange a meet point and cruise in together 8)

Best to get there nearer 7pm as it fills up fast and we will all end up parked in different places.


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

Yeah hopefully we can get some others together and like you say cruise in together 8) il wait to speak to you about times until nearer so we can see how many numbers and incase we meet somewhere first


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I can confirm this was packed last year! I also remember it raining a ridiculous amount at the start of the evening :lol:

Not sure whether I'll be making it or not yet, but I'll try!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Neil
Thanks for the PM

See yer there  
Jay


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one Jay 8)


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Thinking I should go to this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

S&S said:


> Thinking I should go to this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you only go to one Prept meeting then this is *THE ONE* to go to 

Could meet up with you on the A2 if you do and also meeting Tommyd then roll in together 8)

Jay do you want to meet up with us buddy


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Where on the a2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll be coming from Shorne/Cobham turn off. Then will probably meet Tom down at the Millbrook garden centre at the Pepper Hill/Longfield junction. Its then about 10 mins to Brands from there.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Kids be ok for this Neil? The mrs is working that night so could just bring them along instead of staying in & shouting at them, that said still waiting for my car to be fixed.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

No problem with the kids John I have taken mine a few times and I'll most probably have one of them with me next week.

Whats up with your car?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the PM Neil, would like to come, but still have issues with the suspension :? and just back for Lanzarote 8)

Rob


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would love to come just need to get my engine back together, and make sure it starts


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

TT51 said:


> No problem with the kids John I have taken mine a few times and I'll most probably have one of them with me next week.
> 
> Whats up with your car?


Somebody reversed into it.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i will come 100%,they expecting around 5-600 car's


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

kazinak said:


> i will come 100%,they expecting around 5-600 car's


Bet they dont get that.

Still not sure if i am coming yet Neil.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

No worries Ian be good if you can make it though.

The weather forcast is warm and dry 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

We're deffo coming, well me and the kids. So where are we meeting and what time should we try attempt to be only a little bit late at?

I looked at the garden centre you mentioned but that doesn't look right to me, so there must be more than one.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I would have come to this but I'm going to 'classics on the Common' instead 

Josh


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

TT51 said:


> S&S said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking I should go to this
> ...


Will have to meet you there, due to the time I'm finishing work today...

See yer there.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone who wants to meet up before we go in then I'll be meeting Tom at the Millbrook garden centre at 6.45pm. That should get us to the main gate (where anyone could also meet us before going in) for just after 7pm. Getting there early for this one as it will fill up very quick

John - it is the same place we met up once before, but would kind of mean you coming a little past Brands to meet us but the drive back to the gate is through the lanes 

Jay - see you there.

Millbrook Garden Centre, Station Road, Southfleet, Gravesend, Kent DA13 9PA


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

If somebody could pm me Neils number, massive hold up on the 25 but would like to meet up when we get there!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

denTTed said:


> If somebody could pm me Neils number, massive hold up on the 25 but would like to meet up when we get there!


Ignore, neil phoned. Good night tonight, pretty busy too.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

It was a very good night lots of very nice cars 8)


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

Got some good pics there Neil. I had my camera and only got about four pics lol. Was a good night


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

So how many turned up to this, I recognise quite a few of the cars pictured 

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> So how many turned up to this, I recognise quite a few of the cars pictured
> 
> Charlie


I took a couple of photos from up on top of one of the stands. Gives you and idea how busy it was although there were plenty more than you can see in the photos. Cars were still flooding in when I took these shots 

There were lots behind the end of the stand and to the right of the 3rd picture also. There were cars tucked into every available bit of space when I left just before 10pm. I would estimate 400+ cars 8)


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like a good show, shame I couldn't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

my favorite car


----------

